# Aloha - "Driving the Hana Coast"-Free Narrated CD & MAUI DVD



## gvic (Oct 22, 2010)

I recently returned from Maui and purchased a "Narrated CD Tour" on driving the Hana Coast + a DVD on the "Beauty" of Maui with a Hana Coast Map.  I'm willing to send this "free" to the first TUG requestor.  Plan the Hana drive for about 3-4 Hours-One Way!!!  This drive has over 400 curves along the paved highway.  Slow-Slow-Slow as you go and be sure to stop as much as you like especially at the "Black Sand Beach" that is absolutely GEORGEOUS ! ! !  In return for this package, I ask that when you are done, please "PASS-IT-ON" at no charge.... Thanks, Gary Vecchiarelli-San Jose.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 22, 2010)

gvic said:


> I recently returned from Maui and purchased a "Narrated CD Tour" on driving the Hana Coast + a DVD on the "Beauty" of Maui with a Hana Coast Map.  I'm willing to send this "free" to the first TUG requestor.  Plan the Hana drive for about 3-4 Hours-One Way!!!  This drive has over 400 curves along the paved highway.  Slow-Slow-Slow as you go and be sure to stop as much as you like especially at the "Black Sand Beach" that is absolutely GEORGEOUS ! ! !  In return for this package, I ask that when you are done, please "PASS-IT-ON" at no charge.... Thanks, Gary Vecchiarelli-San Jose.



Love to have it and would definitely return the favor to pass it on!  I'll send a PM.   Mahalo!


----------



## gvic (Oct 22, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW.. GONE in 31 minutes ... CONGRATULATIONS ! ! !


----------



## abbekit (Oct 22, 2010)

gvic said:


> WOW WOW WOW.. GONE in 31 minutes ... CONGRATULATIONS ! ! !



Thanks!!!!!!!

Will pass it on by the end of November to a fellow TUGGER!


----------



## PClapham (Oct 23, 2010)

We'll be there Jan. 3 - I'd love to have it!  Let me know the postage and I'll send it in advance...
Anita


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2010)

Anita, We'll be there Jan 14th Any chance to be next? Jim Ricks


----------



## PClapham (Oct 23, 2010)

If I get it I'll figure a way to give it to you,  maybe pass it off before leaving the island!

Anita


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2010)

PClapham said:


> If I get it I'll figure a way to give it to you,  maybe pass it off before leaving the island!
> 
> Anita



If you will still be there or leaving shortly thereabouts, I'll give you my resort address (and postage) and you can drop it 'hold for arrival' if you want. Thanks!... Jim


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not sure who's last in line but can I get on the waiting list?  I would be more than happy to pay for postage and pass it on to another Tugger.  

Thanks.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 23, 2010)

PClapham said:


> We'll be there Jan. 3 - I'd love to have it!  Let me know the postage and I'll send it in advance...
> Anita



Don't worry about the postage.  I'll send it to you in late November when we return.  Just PM me with your address.  Sounds like Gary started a really good idea here!


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 25, 2010)

And we could use it in April  - for whomever ends up with it last...


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 25, 2010)

We could use it in May.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 17, 2011)

*We did the drive today...*

now who wants it? I am in Maui now and if you are here, or coming soon, it's yours. Just let me know.

Good informative drive, but it makes for a loooonnnngg day if you make the recommended stops/hikes/swims.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 18, 2011)

PClapham said:


> If I get it I'll figure a way to give it to you,  maybe pass it off before leaving the island!
> 
> Anita



Anita, would love to recieve it when you are done with it. Likewise, will pass it on to another tugger.


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 18, 2011)

I will be on Maui starting 18 April. "IF" it would be available at that time(between other requests), I would like it, and would surely "pass it on" !!!

Tony


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Jim,

Not sure if you'll still be there, but we'll be arriving on Sunday the 23rd.  We will gladly take care of the cd and dvd until we can pass it forward.

Mahalo,
Susan


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 19, 2011)

Susan, if you send me your resort name, I'll drop it off in your name, or mail there. I don't think there's time to get it to Vancouver before you travel.... Jim


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Jim,  

Sent you a PM.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Feb 5, 2011)

Glade to report that we did the drive yesterday and survived!

Thank you Vic for purchasing the CD and DVD and paying it forward.   We are finish with them and would love to pass it on to another Tugger while here!

As well,  I also have lots of goodies left that I would love to pass on.  Please check the Starwood board for the listing.

Mahalo,

Susan


----------



## dhinsc (Feb 5, 2011)

*CD in March*

If noone needs the CD before March 23, I would be glad to use and pass it on.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Feb 9, 2011)

dhinsc said:


> If noone needs the CD before March 23, I would be glad to use and pass it on.



Looks like no one needs it before March 23rd.   Can you please PM with your information?

Thanks,
Susan


----------

